# Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

					Nach dem Download von Windows 8.1: Falls Sie bereits zu den Nutzern von Windows 8.1 gehören, können Sie sich nun PC Games Hardware auch als Kachel auf dem Startbildschirm einblenden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

Trés chique 

MfG


----------



## Lelwani (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

stinkt tierisch nach schleichwerbung...

Das selbe geht doch unter 7 auch nennt sich verknüpung und ich kanns mir in 1 sek aufn desktop ziehen.

Also warum wird da für w8 jetzt nen artikel draus gemacht? keine themen mehr?


----------



## Atma (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



Lelwani schrieb:


> stinkt tierisch nach schleichwerbung...
> 
> Das selbe geht doch unter 7 auch nennt sich verknüpung und ich kanns mir in 1 sek aufn desktop ziehen.
> 
> Also warum wird da für w8 jetzt nen artikel draus gemacht? keine themen mehr?


Seit wann kann Windows 7 Kacheln anzeigen? Eine Kachel und eine Verknüpfung unterscheiden sich dann doch sehr deutlich beim Aussehen. Nicht zu vergessen, dass eine Kachel deutlich mehr kann als nur einen einfachen Link bereitzustellen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



Lelwani schrieb:


> stinkt tierisch nach schleichwerbung...
> 
> Das selbe geht doch unter 7 auch nennt sich verknüpung und ich kanns mir in 1 sek aufn desktop ziehen.
> 
> Also warum wird da für w8 jetzt nen artikel draus gemacht? keine themen mehr?



Manchmal ist man einfach sprachlos, was manche Leute so als Kommentar schreiben.


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



Lelwani schrieb:


> stinkt tierisch nach schleichwerbung...
> 
> Das selbe geht doch unter 7 auch nennt sich verknüpung und ich kanns mir in 1 sek aufn desktop ziehen.
> 
> Also warum wird da für w8 jetzt nen artikel draus gemacht? keine themen mehr?



Ich mag Windows 8(.1) auch nicht besonders aber hast Du mehr als die Überschrift gelesen?


----------



## Atma (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

Ich würde die PCGH Kachel gerne nutzen, aber dank der nicht nachvollziehbaren Designentscheidung von MS, dass dafür der IE als Standardbrowser festgelegt werden muss, wird wohl nicht daraus werden. Auch wird dadurch die Website nur in der Modern-UI Version des IE geöffnet. Manchmal fragt man sich echt, was in den Köpfen der Verantwortlichen bei MS vor sich geht ...


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



Atma schrieb:


> Ich würde die PCGH Kachel gerne nutzen, aber dank der nicht nachvollziehbaren Designentscheidung von MS, dass dafür der IE als Standardbrowser festgelegt werden muss, wird wohl nicht daraus werden. Auch wird dadurch die Website nur in der Modern-UI Version des IE geöffnet. Manchmal fragt man sich echt, was in den Köpfen der Verantwortlichen bei MS vor sich geht ...


 
Gibt es denn andere browse die die Funktion unterstützen?

MfG


----------



## Kusarr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

man kann auch ganz einfach Firefox oder Chrome als Standardbrowser einstellen, wo ist das Problem?!


----------



## BikeRider (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

PCGH ist bei mir im Firefox die Startseite.
Nur ein Klick in der Schnellstartleiste auf Firefox und die PCGH-Seite ist geöffnet.
Da brauch ich keine (polierte) PCGH-Kachel.


----------



## John-800 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

Ja gibt's das auch als app? Hab im Google Play Store nichts gefunden....


----------



## Kusarr (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> PCGH ist bei mir im Firefox die Startseite.
> Nur ein Klick in der Schnellstartleiste auf Firefox und die PCGH-Seite ist geöffnet.
> Da brauch ich keine (polierte) PCGH-Kachel.


 
Aber die meisten, so wie ich, ham mit Sicherheit Google als Startscreen, weil man google nun mal am meisten braucht =P ... naja, bei chrome kann man oben ja ganz einfach zu seinen Lieblingsseiten Shortcuts (Hyperlinks) hinzufügen, da is das Forum hier mit dabei  

Aber ich find das mit der Kachel recht cool, nur würd ich wohl eher ne kleine machen, nich so ne große


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> PCGH ist bei mir im Firefox die Startseite.
> Nur ein Klick in der Schnellstartleiste auf Firefox und die PCGH-Seite ist geöffnet.
> Da brauch ich keine (polierte) PCGH-Kachel.


 
Bombe! Aber zum Launch von Windows 8 gab es halt doch ein paar Leute, die auch eine Kachel wollten. Und wir hören schon auch zu, wenn die Leute was sagen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

Funktioniert das nur, wenn ich den IE als Standartbrowser nutze oder kann ich auch die Kachel erstellen und danach meinen geliebten FF wieder als Standart definieren?


----------



## Atma (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gibt es denn andere browse die die Funktion unterstützen?
> 
> MfG


Ist mir zumindest nichts bekannt. Schon in Windows 8.0 gab es dieses Problem.



> man kann auch ganz einfach Firefox oder Chrome als Standardbrowser einstellen, wo ist das Problem?!


Du hast nicht verstanden was das Problem ist. Hauptsache seinen Senf dazu abgeben ... 

Die PCGH Kachel funktioniert *nur*, wenn der IE der Standardbrowser ist. Andernfalls wird der IE nicht im Modern-UI Modus gestartet, sondern im Desktop-Modus und die Feed-Funktion der Kachel wird deaktiviert. Zudem können andere Browser nicht mit den Kacheln verknüpft werden du Schlauberger.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

Wobei ich den neuen IE nicht schlecht finde. Schon der 10er war eine echte Bereicherung. Wenn man die Funktion nutzen möchte ist es doch durchaus legitim jenen browser zu nutzen, welcher sie auch anbietet. 

MfG


----------



## Tazmal27 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Für Windows 8.1: PC Games Hardware immer griffbereit als Kachel*

tolle idee, wenn auch für meine Verhältnisse nutzlos. aber wers brauch wieso nicht


----------

